# fifa 15 UT



## luke88 (Jul 29, 2012)

anybody have any good tips for earning coins on fifa 15??

at the minute im only earning 500coins a match which is frustrating tbh..


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Not really, found it way harder to earn money than previous as it's so easy to price match cards when buying 

Makes it near on impossible to get a good ddeal, so hard to make any money 

Gave up on it in the end, in 3 years in playing ultimate team I've never had a player in a pack worth over 2k. It's a rip off


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

Ive always traded since Fut came out and luckily have always been able to make 1million + coins each fifa.

Theres a decent guide on the fifa forums on trading in forms which has worked for me almost every fifa.
http://forum.ea.com/uk/posts/list/2972685.page

Other then that, again ive used the same technique each fifa which is i buy players from a specific team (Leeds UTD in this case) as they are popular. Buy for 150/200 coins each and just relist for 3 day auctions at 450/500 coins, or for the higher players like Byram, buy for 150/500 and sell for 1100. Very easy and steady profit.


----------

